
Faster big-data analysis - breck
http://news.mit.edu/2017/faster-big-data-analysis-tensor-algebra-1031
======
breck
Here's the paper: [http://people.csail.mit.edu/fred/taco-
tools.pdf](http://people.csail.mit.edu/fred/taco-tools.pdf)

